# Does This Look Right To You?



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

I would welcome anyone's opinion on this eBay listing, item 190536477463. 30SC Seamaster? Don't worry, I'm not thinking of bidding but it needs reporting to eBay if it's what I think it is. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Margot said:


> I would welcome anyone's opinion on this eBay listing, item 190536477463. 30SC Seamaster? Don't worry, I'm not thinking of bidding but it needs reporting to eBay if it's what I think it is. Look forward to hearing from you.


Dunno but I steer clear of anything from Thailand :dntknw:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

streety said:


> Margot said:
> 
> 
> > I would welcome anyone's opinion on this eBay listing, item 190536477463. 30SC Seamaster? Don't worry, I'm not thinking of bidding but it needs reporting to eBay if it's what I think it is. Look forward to hearing from you.
> ...


... except Thai green curry.. yum yum.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

GASHEAD said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > Margot said:
> ...


Prefer the red myself. Not too much fish sauce tho. :grin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, the movement dates it to 1939-1943. The "T Swiss" dial is more like something from the 60's. The description says the case is stainless, which quite likely makes the case somewhat newer than the movement. I don't know about the case reference number though.

All in all, a dog's breakfast.

Later,

William


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Thanks William, you confirmed exactly what I suspected - I have reported it to eBay.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Margot said:


> Thanks William, you confirmed exactly what I suspected - I have reported it to eBay.


You suspected that it was a Franken-Omega ... and have reported it to e-bay as such?

Do they have rules prohibitting people from chopping up a few old watches to make 1 piece.

That said, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Yes, I've reported it to eBay twice, as a fake, but it's still listed. I just hope some more unsuspecting buyer doesn't walk straight into it.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

rokerprogz said:


> Margot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks William, you confirmed exactly what I suspected - I have reported it to eBay.
> ...


I woun't touch it either , but saying that can a Franken be classed as a fake ?

It is an Omega movement an Omega case and he states that it has been re dialed , don't think Ebay would remove it as i don't really think in constitutes being a fake, more of a dogs dinner.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

They could certainly do with a Dogs Dinner button on eBay - it would probably blow up with over use!


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Well, I've just seen this on ebay and then found the forum post here coincidentally..... It's possible it's a 'marriage piece'but it actually looks alright to me...only,---a bit over-priced even if it's right, and the refinished face that the seller admits to is just too fresh..if i buy a fiftie's watch I want it to look the part...the case being stainless is ok for the period though not common except on the high-end makes, but that fits anyway,.the mechanics look good... but I want to learn too, so what actually is your reservation..?? am I missing something?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

unclejonboy said:


> Well, I've just seen this on ebay and then found the forum post here coincidentally..... It's possible it's a 'marriage piece'but it actually looks alright to me...only,---a bit over-priced even if it's right, and the refinished face that the seller admits to is just too fresh..if i buy a fiftie's watch I want it to look the part...the case being stainless is ok for the period though not common except on the high-end makes, but that fits anyway,.the mechanics look good... but I want to learn too, so what actually is your reservation..?? am I missing something?


The movement is from WWII, the case appears to be from the 50's and the dial, if correctly refinished, would be from the 60's (with that T SWISS MADE T on it).

Later,

William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, it's a bit of a dogs dinner, but i would not say it was a fake!!

A fake is something pretending to be something, the "usual" fakes are terrible, chinese movement etc, this has a genuine movement and case, whether it is a "marriage" i do not know, the case number would need looking up in the Omega archives.

The "T" on the dial refers i believe to a Tritium lume dial, which is totally the wrong age for this watch ( should be around the 1970's ) and also the dial does not show any lume, although it would have!!

and it's usually T > 25 For 25 year life, i read it somewhere so it must be right!!

Just because it is for sale in Thailand does not mean it's dodgy, I bought a Star Trek DVD box set from the UK Birmingham, he cashed my cheque then ran off!!! As always, buyer beware, or should i say Caveat Emptor


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> The "T" on the dial refers i believe to a Tritium lume dial, which is totally the wrong age for this watch ( should be around the 1970's ) and also the dial does not show any lume, although it would have!!
> 
> and it's usually T > 25 For 25 year life, i read it somewhere so it must be right!!


Manufacturers started using tritium at the begining of the 60's on their dials.

Also, "T > 25" would mean that the watch had a level of radiation greater than 25 mCi. The usual symbol on dials is "T < 25", meaning emissions less than 25 mCi. Tritium's half life is 12.6 years, by the time it is 20 years old it isn't much good anymore.

Later,

William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi William, thanks for the update, i think i would prefer a tritium dial, even if the lume does not really work, rather than a radium dial which scares me a bit, 1600 year half life.......

The Omega movement is a 230 model BTW...... quite an old model...... can't find out much about the case....


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a bit of a Heinz 57 me thinks, done correctly a bit of a novelty on the wrist.

Mark


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

I would agree with the beware of Thailand ebay sales. In my experience most of the sales are of dubious quality and origin. A lot of fakes and just because its 'vintage' does not mean real. Been reading more and more that due to the growing interest in vintage watches of the growing supply of fakes in this area. It also always amazes me how many Omegas they must have sold in Thailand over the years!


----------

